# Chausson Welcome Suite - bathroom sliding door



## chillinchunkies (Feb 13, 2011)

Hi all

We bought our MH last October and are absolutely loving it - the only issue we have is the sliding bathroom door. It keeps opening when we are travelling. Our dealer eventually added a small lock. However this seems to have pulled the door down and it now sticks when trying to open and close it!

Has anyone else had this problem? If so what did you do?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Why not leave it open when travelling and put a stop in the slide groove.

Our Chausson shower has a sliding door and this is exactly how it is designed having a small bolt to keep it in the open position when travelling.


----------



## solly (May 1, 2005)

*chausson shower suite*

I have a chausson 96. Solved shower door problem with two 6" pieces of green foam 50 ml pipe lagging fixed on edge of shower door top and bottom easily removed/replaced when showering and does not move when in place no rattles 0ver last 2 years 3months travelling no problems and ITS CHEAP like me :lol: 
Solly


----------



## chillinchunkies (Feb 13, 2011)

Thanks guys - we had wedged a rubber door stop in which had some success. Then we added the awning tension bar (wedged in at the bottom and reaching across the floor) which made it really secure. However we just thought that our dealer would have come across this before and had a better solution! 

It's not the shower door (as our model doesn't have one, it has folding doors with poppers to secure them) it's the door into the bathroom (at the rear). I hope this makes sense  

This is our first MH and I think we are learning that our own fix methods may just be the best!

Thanks again


----------



## Agilityman (Aug 17, 2009)

chillinchunkies, If the door appears to be sticking when opening and closing, checkout the door hanging track. You may found as I did that the plastic track has become detached along part of its length. In my case there were only two screws within the door opening and one had failed, allowing the door to drop at one end. This did make the door appear to stick. The track was only fixed at the front end which allowed the other end to drop, therefore when the door was opened the dropped end had to climb up and conversely when closing the door the leading end had to climb up the track. The track was only plastic and sagged under the weight of the door.


----------

